# Fungus? Bacterial?



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey guys any idea what this is? I just bought this fish today hoping to save it because he's freaking gorgeous. He has this thick white stringy gunk on his fins, but none on his body really except by his eye on his head growth. It looks like he has some ammonia burns that are healing too, so he probably wasn't kept in the best conditions before. I just put in .1% salt and plan to go to .3% but was wondering if I should get some anti-bac or fungal too.


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Seems like it's responding to the salt a bit. Looks a tiny bit better today. You can't see from the pics but it looks like when you get a sunburn and your skin peels.


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Okay, well, whatever it is, it's falling off at .2% salt, so yay! He's still active and eating like a pig with happy looking unclamped fins.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I did a lot of reading on goldfish and apparently they tend to get bruises and ammonia burns in transit.
I chose my one fish because it had nice black fins. I then read that black fins was a sign of ammOnia burns OR BRUISES and that it would all disappear when the fish was rehoused into a good tank. Well in about 2 weeks of having it, the black all disappeared AND I NOW HAVE AN ORANGE FISH!! bUMMER!
Anyway i am glad the little guy is responding to treatment!


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

It looks a lot better today. 

Choosing a goldfish because of their color (unless it's orange) can be a tricky business! They change a lot as they get bigger. I've seen some that started as a gorgeous blue and turned orange and white!


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Happy to report it's all cleared up  Must have been extra slime or something.


----------

